
Userprofile in JSON: What Delta (Airline) knows about you - sdoering
http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/delta-skymiles/1431632-delta-new-dl-com-profiles-lot-about-you.html
======
jimktrains2
It seems you have to be logged in to get any info from the JSON dump and I'm
assuming they only call it via https (it seems to respond to http, too,
though)

Although, some of that data is interesting, and I could understand why they'd
keep or try to find it, I'm just curious why it's in a public API.

~~~
sdoering
Yes, especially the value of your home, or your yearly income... quite
interesting, that they do have this kind of info (even your customer segment).
And more interesting, that they do show all this in the json-File...

